# Just back from dropping off Lea in MA



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone:wave:. I just walked in from dropping off Lea to Megan. (Manchester CT to Hopkinton MA) Everything went great! Lea is a SWEET girl. She didn't seem stressed at all and there wasn't any panting in the car. I am so honored to be part of getting her to Betty. The ride was really pretty quiet and Lea only had to tell Banner once to stop trying to kiss her and he settled down too and they both basically slept the whole way facing eachother. It was cute. I'm attaching some pictures although I don't have many because I couldn't take pics and hold the pups at the same time: Lea is on her way with Megan and will be home soon, yaaay! 
I sent a little something my kids wanted to give her, it's not much but could you all make sure Betty gets it? My daughter was crying because she was scared she wouldn't get it. It was nice to meet you all and please everybody drive carefully and give Lea a hug and kiss from me. 

Lea's closeup in my car







Sweet Lea







"Banner stop with the kissing already"







Lea's really happy to be on her way again to go home







Banner's happy for her







I miss Lea


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi Barb, Great pictures!! It was nice meeting you and Megan and of course Lea and Banner too. I posted some pictures already in the Rescue Section. She's already on her way to Rob...believe it or not!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you made it home safely and Lea is doing so well!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aw banner looks sad in that last pic to see lea go..... great pics!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

very cute! i bet he did he give her a hard time with the kisses - he was a sweetheart.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics Barb 

Glad everything is going so well  This whole adventure is awesome 

He does look like he misses her, too sweet


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics. Gosh, what are we all going to do for excitement NEXT weekend ??? ROFL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That fourth picture just says happy bliss to me on her face. Poor Banner does look sad in that last picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm just now digging through the forum to find all the Lea threads I might have missed. It sounds like you had a great trip with the banana nosed beauty. She is such a mellow girl. She had to explain to Oakly about the "No Kissing on a first date" also ::: Betty is getting a great pup in Lea.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She had to explain to Oakly about the "No Kissing on a first date".


That is the cutest thing I've heard LMAO.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures not sure how I missed this yesterday I have been trying to keep up. LOL You people are great!!!!!!!!


----------

